# Ayrshire ladies daily chit chat thread



## bubblicous




----------



## ruby270

Can I ask who the doctor is that took over from Dr Baird at crosshouse and what is he/she like?  My gp wrote for an appointment the start of January, still not heard anything.


----------



## scotchie

scotchie said:


> Hiya girls, I was just thinking i went onto hospital, came out and you'd all done a bunk
> 
> Sorry its taken a wee while to get on here, I went in for elective section on 8th Feb. Once they were in there was a problem as my bladder was stuck to my womb and stomach! They had to call for a specialist surgeon who was excellent and Taylor was born at 1524 closely followed by Findlay at 1527. They both came out screaming and healthy and could stay with me after they were dried and weighed.
> I got discharged sat lunchtime only to have a massive bleed in the middle of the night and blue light ambulance back to hospital  The bleeding soon settled and I came home again on monday.
> 
> All that aside I am doing quite well and although i'm tired and sore I am loving being a twin mummy. I can't believe my boys are here and spend most of my time just looking at them
> 
> I hope we find the thread again so I can catch up on all your news and see the messages debbie says have been left for me.
> 
> will try to come on again soon
> 
> scotchie x


I had posted on the other thread but I think its temporary so I just copied it onto here.

Hope you all find this one.

Ruby - I'm not sure who replaced Dr Baird, it can take a wee while to hear from them to begin with but you could always phone appointments at crosshouse and enquire if you have been appointed. Hope everything goes well for you.

scotchie x


----------



## ruby270

Congratulations Scotchie, just seen you've had you twinnies !
You will have your hands full now, its lovely to see it can work and give us all hope, enjoy but dont over do it , looks like youve had a time of it xxx

PS I will give crosshouse a wee phone x


----------



## wanabmum

Just a little update, went to see doctor yesterday about trying something diffrent next Fet  after 4 failed attempt to me there's something wrong,so she has adviced us to take clexaine and a high dose of steroids to kill any blood cells that maybe killing our embies - so here's hoping   have decided to defrost 6 and take them to blast so hope they will be little fighters and get there OK  
How are you doing silver lining?


----------



## dragonlady1380

fingers crossed for u wanabmum hope this works for u.  congrats scotchie


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Wanabmum - I went for my follow up monday after 3 failed icsi and he has recommended the same, steroids etc. They use them to supress the part of the brain/body that wants to expel any foreign matter eg your partners sperm in the embryo. They say "  Its ok let them stay and implant"!!!!!!!!

He is very confident it will happen for us on this go??!!!! We managed to get to OTD so its hopefully a case of IMPLANT IMPLANT. 

Each step of the way they find something, its expensive trial and error.

We will hopefully    in the early summer. I think it will be our last go with my eggs but it WILL work.  

Lots of


----------



## wanabmum

Hi bluebell was wondering how you were getting on   . Glad your thinking onward and upward as well,Feels much better just knowing were doing somthing about it, i no they say it's luck and keep going but i have thought everything from sti to being to fat to stress etc , due back in a fortnight for fet if embies survive     yet another £1000 but if it works i don't care if they said just give us 10 times that and you'll have a baby i'd do it!    Dragonlady hope your'e geared up for beeing a pin cushion.x


----------



## dragonlady1380

im used to being a pin cushion. many times ive had drs stab me with needles in my legs to see if i can feel it lol and the amount of bloods ive had taken over the past 5 yrs i cud of filled up a blood bank.  it is just the having to inject myself im worried about. but i will get the hang of it after the first few.  i cant wait. and it is great to see a new side of hubby he is all gushy about kids now its cute lol


----------



## wanabmum

Thats good he maybe just wanted to play it cool, as if it was no big deal! Injections really are nothing to worry about only really sore once you have been doing it a while and you start to bruise.x


----------



## scotchie

hey girls, I think there are some of us who haven't managed to find this new thread as its very quiet.

I really hope the clexane and steroids work for you Wanabmum and bluebell - the clexane seemed to do the trick for me, don't know anything about steroids though. WHen are you due to start again?

Not long now for you dragonlady - do you have a date to start?

Ruby - did you get through to crosshouse? 

Well thats my boys 3 weeks old and i still can't believe they are mine  . They are doing really well and starting to put on weight. Looking forward to the weekend and spending some time with dh - have really missed him being back at work.

hope to hear everyones updates soon x


----------



## dragonlady1380

well we did have a good idea but dh has cancelled appointment tomorrow to have bloods done as it is going to cost us £30 to get there and now we have to wait on a new appointment for a day in the week so we can use patient transport.  im so frustrated with all this waiting and appointments being changed i just want to get on with it.


----------



## wanabmum

Scothie i was thinking the same thing? Where is everybody? 
Silver lining whats happening your otd must be now!!!!
As for me might get a phone call to say come and get the kids tomorrow    Six were taken out the freezer - really should stop saying that ,there not exactly beside the pea's and ice cream    anyway they will check them in the morning (day 3) if they are struggling they will call me to go in and get them if there doing fine i'll get them back Monday(day 5) hope they are blasts and there are 2   . 5TH time lucky    

scotchie you must be doing well if Dh is back at work already , bet its knackering?


----------



## scotchie

How did it go wanabmum - did you get 2 blasts? When is OTD? I really have my fingers and toes crossed for you, it was 5th time lucky for me, i    it is for you too x 

Stressful morning for me, both boys wakened and crying for bottles at the same time - need to work out the best way of doing this, they're still too wee to feed them in the bouncy chairs so have to do one at a time. Feel so guilty when i 'm feeding one and the other is crying   

going to grab a cuppa whilst they sleep x


----------



## wanabmum

Got a call on Sat to say come in for a transfer - they said 3 looked good and 2 were ok but had to have 5 still going to be allowed to try for blast so got 1 5 cell A/B and 1 6 cell A/B. Otd is the 20th , Had a wee bit of goodish news had to phone today(day 6) to see how the other got on although i have nothing to re freeze the 3rd as she put it  went to some sort of blast! Said inside cells weren't substantial enough but my pupo 2 were better quality so feeling good that they may well have made it this far, plus all these drugs can only help   . Went to get my cards done last night by Sheila curry totally spot on with so much she said and I've not to worry and stop stressing lol, she said there would be a birth in December and could see twin boy's -  even though i've taken it with a pinch of salt it's made me feel so much better.


----------



## scotchie

That's fab news its good to know the one left continued to develop as the other 2 you got put back should get on better as they are where they should be -does that make sense started to waffle there! Hope the wait doesn't go too slowly for you. Are you still at nuffield?


----------



## wanabmum

Yes still there, only ever intended to have 1 go but here we still are   Kind of takes over your life.


----------



## wanabmum

Well surely this time has turned into Sure NOT this time!!!!!    Got my 5th BFN - GO ME!!!!!!!! At least i'm successful at something   .x


----------



## scotchie

oh wanabmum I'm so sad to read your news    hope you and dh can support each other, thinking of you x


----------



## TIGGER31

Good afternoon folks, 

apologies i have not been on here much but took a wee break from everything to try and relax and get my head sorted. Hope everyone is well and that treatment and pregnancies are all going well for everyone! 

Jut thought i would pop on and update you on my latest update - i am being admitted to hospital on 31 march for a bilateral salpingetomy so hopefully after that procedure it should help with my next round of treatment. a little bit scared about it but hey just need to grin and bare it! 

Hope all are well and here are some positive vibes for u all xxx


----------



## ruby270

Im sorry to read you news wannabmamma 

No update from me, still waiting on my 1st appiontment from xhouse, I know this is a waiting game but i thought i would get my letter early even if i have a few months to wait.  Doc refered me 1st wk of January.

Hey Scotchie, how are you getting on with your wonderful boys? in a routine yet xx


----------



## ruby270

Anyone know the number for crosshouse?, been waiting on my appointment since 1st week in January


----------



## lesleyr

hey ladies its been ages.

thought id pop by and c how every1 is doing. Im hardly on these days. Got CH next week 2 c what he advises on the postponing front in our case.

Sorry ive not been around, taking the whole postponing thing not 2 good. 

Hope every1 is ok xxx

Ruby it can take a few months before u hear back from crosshouse. I know their waiting times have went up again. Id check with gp and make sure theyve refered u and c when they sent ur referal then phone the MacDonald suite(which is the infertility department) after uve got that info. I know it took us about 3/4 months before we got a letter sent out then our appointment was 3/4 months after that


----------



## dragonlady1380

this thread seems to be very quiet how about we resurrect it. how is every one doing?  i met up with a member from here and had a nice lunch and chat the other day it was good to talk to a real person.  it is 14 days till we start our prostat injection and so excited about finally starting.


----------



## wanabmum

I no where is everbody? Maybe somthing to do with the long delay at crosshouse so there has been nobody really treated to become new members.x


----------



## dragonlady1380

they have all been abducted by aliens lol 

how r u doing wanabmum


----------



## weenster

Hi Girls,

This thread is dead quiet - i used to post here loads when i was going through IVF with my ds.  Have now had my second miscarriage and been referred back up to the IF clinic at crosshouse again ..... back to square 1!  Does anyone know what the new Dr that replaced Dr Baird like?  I've heard mixed stories!

Hope everyone is well,

Weenster x


----------



## dragonlady1380

well he sun is shining and it is nice outside but im loaded with cold and dont want to see the bright sun it hurts my head lol  just had the gas guy out to give my heating thing a service and all is fine but he didnt want me touching his electronic pen thing to get my signature so he put a squiggle for me lol men they r afraid of a little cold. argh its man flu run lol

13 days till we go to gri for out prostat injection and what ever else they do there. i just hope this cold is gone by then it always takes longer for me to shift colds and stuff with my low immune system.

i sat and counted out all the cards ive made for the summer fair on saturday and i have over 150 so thats good shud make over £200 if they all sell. im the only stall selling hand made cards so thats in my favour.  ive also put together a raffle prize of creams and perfume and nail care kit and im donating some books to the book stall.  i just hope my new cricut cartridge arrives soon so i can make some toy story cards.

hope ur all doing well and having a nice day


----------



## scotchie

Hiya girls, it really is quiet on here. Its a shame as this board was such a fantastic support to me over the years.

Weenster, so sorry to read about your m/c. Its a tough thing to go through - I have two angels looking down on us too   Although it gets easier in time I still think about them every day. Hope you don't have to wait too long for your referral to come through x

Ruby - yeah we are getting into a routine now. It has been quite hectic as ds2 has been bad with colic/reflux but he's so much better now. I feel like a minor celebrity walking through town with everyone looking over and cooing! Have you heard back from xhouse yet?

Wanabmum - whats happening with you at the moment i've lost track at the moment. Hope you are well.

Dragonlady - not long to go now - are you getting excited? I bet its starting to feel real now?

Leslyr - why you being postponed? Hope you get some answers soon.

I hope everyone is well and that 2011 will be your year - its about time this wee thread had some more BFP's


----------



## dragonlady1380

yes im very excited and now the fair is over with ive nothing to keep me busy till next monday dh is going away day after tomorrow and comes back the day b4 we go in to get the prostat injection so going to be all fun that morning.

i just cant believe it is finally about to start im scared lol but so excited.


----------



## weenster

Scotchie, great to hear from you, glad the twins are doing well, enjoy every minute of your celebrity status ... you deserve it!  

Dragonlady, hope the fair went well,  did you sell a lot?  The week will fly by then you'll be on the rollercoaster ..... here's hoping for another ayrshire miracle!

We're off to Center Parcs tomorrow - I'm really looking forward to it - DS is at a great age so should be good...  THen when I come back I think I'll chase up my appointment at xhouse.  I know I'm not entitiled to any treatment as I have ds, but really just want to ask then some questions ....

Hope everyone else is well,

Weenster x


----------



## dragonlady1380

morning all. yes i sold lots of cards. i had made an exploding box on friday night with toy story on it and it wasnt on the stall 3 mins b4 a little boy took it lol.  i still have lots of cards left and kind of sad that they didnt go as i put lots of work into them but oh well they r there for the next fair.  and i also got a lovely letter from one of the postpal kids i send to which was very unexpected as they have cancer or other terminal illnesses so we dont expect a reply from them.  

while hubby is away for the week i plan on getting things organised for the next card making challenge competition i run on another site so that will keep me busy.


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

dragonlady, was just wondering how you were getting on?  How's the d/r going?

Hope everyone else is well,  can I ask if anyone has been seen by the new consultant who took over from Dr Baird (I don't even know his name!)  What's he like, and do you know who I would phone to chase up an appointment?  I know I've probably got a wee while to wait, but thought a wee phone call can't hurt!

Weenster x


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi all im on day 4 of down regulating and got cramps from hell grrrr but it is worth it.  as for the dr i dont know who it is now and to chae up appointment just call the clinic and ask.


----------



## scotchie

Weenster - I'm not sure who the new consultant is but I would phone Crosshouse on 01563 521133 and ask to be put through to the Maxwell Suite. They should be able to tell you the consultants name and check where you are in the referral procedure. If no joy there just ask main switchboard to put you through to 'appointments' and ask there. 
Hope you had a good holiday and hope you get some info from the hospital xx

Dragonlady - thats you on the road, hope all goes well for you x


----------



## heppy2002

new to site and pleased to see more people from Ayrshire like me. I have done IVF and IUI before but was never part of any forum for support both hubby and me did it on our own. We have always had to go private as hubby had children with previous wife and we were both over 38 when we realised we need help to conceive. I was able to carry a natural pregnancy for 14 weeks but sadly lost the baby. So in September we are off to Cyprus for our treatment , we are getting excitied at going but have to keep our feet on the ground. Before that we are off to turkey for a 2 week holiday of relaxation. I hope to here from all fellow ayrshire women and hope you all dont mind me jumping in and speaking to yous.


----------



## wanabmum

Hello ladies , and welcome heppy - its been sooooo long since we had a new member! Just looking at holidays for Aug not sure if we can really afford it but no harm in looking - i love Turkey i have been to Marmaris 5 times   .
Hey Scotchie well think the last time i spoke to you i was rather    but have picked myself back up, and we did go straight back for our last 2 embies and have to say i feel much sainer having nothing left in the freezer , as you no that was my 5th BFN so had given up of anyting happening with number 6 but i got a very unexpected BFP - had my hcg level done and they were only 16 so it wasn't to be but it has filled me with new hope that it can and will happen, got test appointments at gri on the 9th July then another in Aug to discus when we can start just wish it was coming faster! How are the boys ? they will be getting big now !
Hope everybody else is doing well!


----------



## scotchie

Welcome Heppy - pleased to 'meet' you. A week in Turkey then treatment in Cyprus sounds a whole lot better than a drive to the GRI a fair few times in the rain! Hope this treatment is your last and you get a sticky BFP    

Wannabmum - sorry to hear your BFP wasn't to be but that is good news you CAN get there and I have every faith you WILL again. I know what you mean about using the last in the freezer. I never had any hope that my FETs would work and I just wanted them used up. Here's hoping you follow my patern and get a sticky BFP on your first cycle at the GRI     9th of July will be here before you know it and once you have firm dates its easier to focus and work towards. PM me if you ever want to chat or have a moan  The boys are great thanks, and yeah they are getting big. They are so funny at times with their expressions. Most of the time I don't think they look very alike but about half an hour ago I went up as T was crying and I was sure DH had switched them in the cot!! My sister got mixed up the other day as well   

Hi to everyone else if you are reading, hope you are all well xx


----------



## ruby270

Hi All

Finally got my appointment through and its this wednesday so anyone waiting on a referal from GP to xhouse its 7 months, Im excited but petrified if that makes sense  

Scotchie  So glad the boys are doing well, it always gives me a boost the read your updates.

wbm, fingers crossed this will be your time, 

Welcome Heppy - im off to cyprus in August, would love to know how you get on.

Will catch up with everyone else soon, this a sneeky snoop on my lunch break   to everyone xx


----------



## heppy2002

hi all, thanks for your warm welcome. Got back fromm 2 weeks in turkey to more lovely weather. But it never lasts lol. Only 5 weeks to i am off to cyprus to hav my DE and my DH to have his tesa/mesa. Starting to get a wee bit excited but keeping my self in check. Working nights at the mo so better get bacck to ma patients lol.


----------



## TIGGER31

Well ladies it has been a while since i was on this thread posting but its nearly that time again for me to start round 2. I have now had my hyrdosalpinx both removed and had time to recover. was at the GRI last week to have a scan to ensure everything has healed and was given the go ahead. Now just need to lose a little bit of weight again and we are good to go! 

Little nervous as i now know whats infront of me this time but at the same time feel a bit better knowing what to expect (if you know what i mean!). 

Wishing everyone all the luck and success in this process


----------



## new_wife2009

HI ladies,  had a wee read through this thread, and figured I should join in, if you'll have me?  We've been trying for 2 1/2 years without any success at all.  Had all the tests at Crosshouse, and everything came back fine.  We are on the waiting list for IUI (which I think is at XHouse?), and have been at GRI to meet with the IVF people.  I still have some weight to lose before getting on the IVF waiting list, though.  THis has been a huge hurdle for me, as I tend to comfort eat when I'm feeling down, and as I'm sure some of you may know, TTC gets you really down!  However, I have managed to lost 1.5 stone so far.  Just got another one to go before I'm at a workable weight for them.....

We were seen back in March at Xhouse, and were told that it's a 9 month waiting list for IUI, but to check after 7 months to see where we are on the lists. So, hopefully it won't be too long before we're seen.

Good thing is that GRI said they didn't expect to see us back, as she felt the IUI would be enough in our situation - I hope she was right!

Anyway, enough about me - how about you??


----------



## wanabmum

Hi New wife, Of course you can join, its been soooooooooo long since we had a newbie and really quiet these days!
Well doe on the stone and a half!    Totally understand the whole weight thing you just have to decide whats more important food or Baby! No diet no treatment!
Only gave myself a kick up the   when i realised i only had 7 weeks till i reached the top of the list No diet - no treatment so have gone from Bmi 38 to 30.4 and have kind of enjoyed the diet.
You can do it - just think is everything you put in your mouth sacrificing your chance of a baby!


----------



## heppy2002

Hi all,

That is me only 3 weeks left before we fly to Cyprus have got my prescription for my Estradil. Start taking them next Wednesday. How time has came around fast. i am starting to get nervous and excited at same time. Hubby is excited but concerned about his surgery lol. Work have been good and given me time off no probs and to back and do very light duties. I hope everyone is well, healthy and happy.

Heppy


----------



## burnsie

There is a new Ayrshire and Arran support group which meets on the last Wednesday of each month at Lister Street, Crosshouse Hospital for anyone interested in coming along


----------



## heppy2002

Hi to all,

I thought that i would give you all an update, I am 6 weeks pregnant have had bloods urine and a ultrasound to confirm, well had an accident at work and for reassurance was sent for scan and there they are  at least two with possible 3rd hiding behind the front 2. Hubby and i are still in shock, but so happy. We have a long way to go but i am doing everything asked by my doctors so i am giving us the best chance.

Best wishes

Heppy


----------



## ruby270

Congratulations Heppy, thats wonderful news xxxx
Triplets would be fab, hard work at the beginning but something so special xxxx


----------



## scotchie

Congratulations Heppy    OMG triplets!!!! I have twins and it is hard work although worth every minute. Try to get as much rest as you can. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x 

Wannabe - where are you in the treatment rollercoaster at the moment? not heard from you for a while x 

Hi to everyone else if there is anyone still on this wee thread, seems to have tailed off x


----------



## heppy2002

Hi all,

I have had my second scan today after my fall and we have twins, we seen two beating hearts which were amazing to see. I was panicing as everyone was convinced it was triplets, I truly dont think i could have managed triplets.

DH is over the moon and so happy.

Me I am suffering badly with nausea and tiredness, happy but not enjoying it yet. I am grateful though that it has been our time and we have not missed our chance. 

I have to go for another scan next Friday and then the following week I have to see the Twins Nurse Specialist and also a nother scan on that day too.

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## weenster

Congrats Heppy!  Here's to a happy pregnancy for you!

Weenster x


----------



## wanabmum

Hi Ladies, Can befoundoveronthr GRI thread these days!
Well today is OTD so had bloods done and waiting for the call     hope its 7th time lucky.
Congrats Heppy - did you go to GRI?


----------



## heppy2002

Hi wanabmum,

I went to the North Cyprus IVF Clinc, I tried Glasgow and had 3 failed attempts, before that was in Denmark. Researched this clinic in Cyprus and spoke to them and opted for them, i realise that everyone on here goes to the Dogus but i spoke with Julie and was mot impressed at all. 


I found North Cyprus absolutely brilliant and they went out their way to help us. They are still in contact with us we got an email from Idil congratulating us and she wants to be kept up to date and have pics sent to them.

What more cn i ask for from the clinic.

Congrats to all the other ladies with a BFP


----------



## weenster

Wanabemum, I saw your announcement on the GRI thread, congrats!!!!!  Hope you have a smooth 9 months, and keep us informed on here - I don't really keep up with the GRI thread as it moves so quickly and I was at nuffield and not the Royal!!!

Weenster x x x


----------



## wanabmum

Hi Lady's, Thanks for the Congrats , Really haven't been well the last few days so haven't done much celebrating and to be honest i didn't really believe everything would be OK was really unsettled by my 76 hcg - once a worrier always a worrier went back up today and its up to 269 so over the moon.
Hope everybody else is good.xxxx


----------



## TIGGER31

hey wanabmum congrats on your BFP you certainly deserve it - oh and great news that your levels have increased. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months ahead! 

AFM - ive just started round 2! Prostap injection yesterday so on this mental rollercoaster ride again - oh dear god lol 

L xx


----------



## lesleyr

Congrats Heppy xx


God its been ages since ive been on!! Hope everyone is ok, its really quiet since thread was moved a few months back.


Well i phoned today 2 crosshouse and got my laproscopy/ovarian drilling booked well on the waiting list now so roll on February/March time which means im healed for the wedding in June and hopefully pregnant and wont need iui !!


Its been weird having the break, but been a good thing cause my health went down hill big time and i was hospitalised all of July and now getting intense physio but hey.


Ive started doing Partylite(candles and the accessories) 2 try get me out and about and only been doing it a couple of weeks but so far enjoying it. So if u ladies fancy a party give me a shout(mail lol) its honestly a fab night or day for us girlies!! Great excuse for a blether and coffee(or few lemonades lol).


Not 2 many old faces around these days either.


hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## hornauth

hi girls....you may not remember me as i haven't been on for sooo long!  but i remember some of the names on here...hoping you're all doing well and coping with the journey to be parents well.

tigger!!!  how u doin huni

xx


----------



## wanabmum

Hi Hornauth how are you doing?
Have now been refereed to crosshouse for a hysteroscpy and an getting immune testing before my next TX. So  waiting again.x


----------



## heppy2002

havent been on for a while, just thought i would drop you all a note to let you know i am 14 weeks pregnant and the twins are doing well, they are growing quickly, i am going back to work next week and i am looking forward to some chit chat with the girls. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and taking care of themselves.

Dorothy


----------



## TIGGER31

Hey deb i am ok thanks. On 2ww right now blood test  tomorrow! How's things with u? What's happening with adoption? Xx


----------



## bonnie1977

Hello - I've just moved back into the area and need to get onto the IVF waiting list ASAP, I've just had one self funded unsuccessful treatment abroad and heard there's a 2-year waiting list here! Can anyone recommend a GP that's been sympathetic to their fertility issues, I've been seen by several GPs in the past and  found some are faster than others in getting you moved through the treatment process. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## wanabmum

Bonny my Doctor is in Prestwick and has been fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotchie

bonnie - where abouts do you live? sorry to hear about your unsucessful treatment   

wanabmum - how are you doing, was sorry to hear your news too. You have had a lot to deal with   

Tigger -    for you too. life is just so unfair at times. Look after yourself

Heppy - how are you getting on? I can guarantee you a fun filled life with your twingles. Hope you are keeping well

Hornauth - how are you doing, was good to hear from you. Hope all is going quickly and smoothly for you

Lesleyr - not long now till your op hope all goes well for you

Hi to anyone i've missed

Can't believe thats me back at work after mat leave - it all went too quickly.

Hope 2012 brings everyone their dreams xx


----------



## bonnie1977

Hi Scotchie - I live in the east ayrshire area just down the road from Crosshouse hospital, yes it was upseting that our first go at IVF didn't work, everything went so smoothly and I thought we'd moved on from that part of our life only to find that we're back  at stage one again. I still have 3 grade 1 frozen embryos to try with later in the year, but now have the added difficulty of them being in a different country. But also want to get the ball rolling here for IVF treatment on the NHS so if anyone knows of good local GPs in the East Ayrshire area I'd like to know.


----------



## scotchie

Morning Bonnie, Sorry I don't knnow any GP's in East Ayrshire. I'm in Irvine and had a fab GP and I worked with a GP surgery in Ayr who were all also really good. Have you not had much luck with your GP so far? Could you change to a different GP within your practice?
I'm guessing that as you have already had one round of IVF that you have had preliminary tests and have been advised you need IVF? If that is the case then your GP should refer you no problems. 
Unfortunately once you are referred to GRI the waiting list is long and it can take anywhere from 12-18 months to reach the top of the list. 
Wishing you luck with your GP x


----------



## weenster

HI all,
Bonnie, I'm in Irvine too so can't really help, but I've got a friend who is registered with the practice in Crosshouse (think it is next to the school, up a back street) and she likes it.  She's been quite ill in the last few years, and although it did take them a while to take her seriously, they have really looked after her well since.  Also my sister was regisrtered with the Wards Dr surgery on Dundonald road before she moved back to Irvine a few years back and really liked them.  She had 2 miscarriages while she was there and the Dr she was seeing pushed for her to get tested for recurrent miscarriages instead of waiting for 3.  She now has 3 gorg girls!
As Scotchie says though all IVF treatment is done through GRI, and I think (but am not sure) that you have to  be referred to them through Crosshouse rather than the surgery - so the GP refers you to Crosshouse who then refer you to GRI.....  but the referral is back dated to the date it was sent to the clock should start ticking as soon as you're referred.  I did hear though about someone moving into the area, and they took into account the lengh of time they had spent on waiting lists in other health board areas ...
Hope this helps, and hope everyone else on here is well ....  It really has been quiet over the last wee while!
Weenster x


----------



## wanabmum

Morning ladys - who would have thought the Ayrshire thread would be busy again   
Ayrshire 78 I grow up in Prestwick but live and work in Ayr - castlehill/forehill
Afm - back on the diet today    have managed to put back on a stone and a half of my 3 and half    all my own fault chips chineese and chocolate I LOVE FOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But no diet no treatment  
Hope you are all well and scotchie you not to shattered with your busy life


----------



## wanabmum

i'll just pm you.


----------



## wanabmum

I'll send you my ******** details


----------



## scotchie

Weenster - I just noticed your ticker - congratulations    I must've missed your news, hope you are keeping well x


----------



## hornauth

Hi girls.....once again I apologise for never being on this anymore....I found this site so helpful and such a support during treatment and now I never seem to find the time to come on......


Tigger....how u doing?  Xx


Scotchie I've pmd u xx


I hope u r all coping well with ur treatments, no matter what stage u r at.    It's such a long and difficult journey but for so many people it has such positive outcomes.


Well we have adoption panel on 10th may so crapping ourselves to say the least!  Busy decorating and trying to get things organised in general.


Hope u r all well
Take care
Deb x


----------

